# St George Island Trout Festival 7/18-7/24/11 (pic heavy)



## jackstraw (Jan 3, 2011)

Michelle and I finally got away for a short, kid-free vacation down on St. George Island, FL. We fished Thursday and yesterday morning on some beautiful grass flats in the bay at the east end of SGI. Our game plan was pretty simple, as we either drifted or used the trolling motor to stay in water 3'-5' deep. Our baits were topwaters, Mirrolure 52M, lipdivers and soft plastic jerk baits. We made long casts and worked the lures back to the boat. We never fished the same place twice, and just kept moving and drifting different sections looking for that elusive 5 lb or plus gator. We ended up catching just over 30 on Thursday and just over 20 on Saturday. Most of the fish were in the 13"-16" range, but did have 10 or 12 over 16" and 4 over 20", including a 23" and a 24". The Apalachicola Bay system is an awesome fishery, and we will be back one day in search of that gator! At last count we were at around 144 raw oysters washed down with about half that in ice cold beverages. It was pretty neat to see the guys harvesting the oysters every morning. We had an absolute blast and I even blew out my flip-flop, stepped on a pop-top, cut my heel (toe) had to cruise on back home...
I'm so lucky my sweetie loves beating up the water as much as I do. Thanks Michelle!


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

The last pic says "OUCH",nice Trout and the best Oysters.......................

Robin


----------

